# Another great website



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Another great website with nutritional information of common Australian fish.

http://www.frdc.com.au/species.php?f=124&v=f

I may just buy another kilo of fresh pilchards to grill up this weekend :idea: , 49mg of omega3 cant be bad for you  and god damn they taste good cooked up fresh :wink:

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbXv2v8AAAnXgAASYAMAghAAL2fdoCAASIp7UI0xqHpDymQiYQTAENHoMoB0d83grHY42CCtAoKbmEkhXx9ievBky0bMf2rK9wwhvWCJMHgZbIjEeC7kinChIWvftf4=


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers Red,

Which site do you use for emoticons Red? In particular the booby flashing one 

Hope all is well mate.

Milt,


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Great site Milt , that one has gone into my favourites , thanks pal,,,,,,barry


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Pleasure Bazz,

Here's a few more you may want to have a look at and add in:

http://www.waterways.nsw.gov.au/maps.html#south
http://www.cartoscope.com.au/browse_sc.html
http://www.hotbite.com.au/content/artic ... olumns.php

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTpINzgAADHfgAAScIGkV4QiUIq///+gMAD1qwamk9U2mmUYT9SGTTNQZAxNCKempsQiND0npDEA0DRkGgjVNkTTEBiaeoAaABmAJBVVPM4bkXunzHl0V44tHMmmm8RIvc54Io/nwxhcbnRjMotuvT5fI1MRd5hw6z87eL6qT2KhP2M4MwPk42lvcT/Eeiatzvk1iDfK1gyj0plKuJkhuSafWhoMSMcWbPFcq79I1PITExQoqGSd5hlSFtltiQhnrpgzFJEIPKhd1Nl90ArtlWDmg8mdbilD0nFCkEXgclAgLqSpzAVX1gujAt0Mh2yUKqBaJX3ujKagECx3g2k8DySLmKYMFA1UlzpOud8jzBXhXTrJjI2PFqfxdyRThQkDpINzgA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Milt

hairymick uses the flashing boobs from here I think as I got it months ago from him

http://smiley.onegreatguy.net/index3.html?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Milt said:
> 
> 
> > Which site do you use for emoticons Red? In particular the booby flashing one
> ...


LMAO that's pure gold :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWTXBzsAAB3fgAASUKWAGiAmlCo/7/6gIACVCKHqGnqNGjQBk0AZARMKbUYSNGIaaHqDGhBBlxtRjqsKHZ+ECGkzyXOnU71uyqi6/99ARkrbacUTpiswKzxlFqdmxA5OSFqAY3DgJEUDDHBgFwZFB+tUQnacNiKOhTWIkT1F4O41x5yFAgjhc+rV4brZwP5tZAQraREE8Ek0KGdupGHIdwNlv8XckU4UJBk1wc7A


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Milt, thanks for those links they look great and are now in favourites    , Red , very very quick, a good laugh , and your an idiot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: barry


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> redphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Milt said:
> ...


Love it!

"Blue foot" might be the right tack to try.

Z


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the great link - fantastic for 'food fishers' like me.
Peter


----------

